# Unrelated question about grandfathered Data plans.



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a 4gb a month data plan with verizon. I am getting a Galaxy Nexus tomorrow and wanted to ask you guys what I do to make sure I keep this data plan that I originally got from when I purchased the stratosphere. You can delete this post once I get an answer. Also thanks for all the fun with the stratosphere. My screen broke and I got a free Galaxy nexus because of a Black friday deal. Wish you guys luck with this phone.

Thanks.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are talking about the double data (2gb x 2) when you get a 4G phone, you should be fine. As long as your Galaxy Nexus has 4G, there should be no problems. Whenever I had to get a 3G replacement phone after I broke my Strat, my plan dropped back down to a 2gb per month plan and all I did was call Verizon Customer Support and they set it all up again.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

I actually JUST went through something like this. My girl's strat broke and until we got a replacement i had to use an old droid. When i activated the droid, i had to drop to 2GB data, but when i got the replacement strat, all i had to do was call verizon and they put it back to 4GB. As long as the phone is a 4G phone, you're fine.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

It is a 4g GNex and thanks guys.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

What about those of us lucky enough to still have a grandfathered plan from the days of unlimited data?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

p_025 said:


> What about those of us lucky enough to still have a grandfathered plan from the days of unlimited data?


If you mean when you get a new phone, that shouldn't change.

Sent from the Craposphere


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

p_025 said:


> What about those of us lucky enough to still have a grandfathered plan from the days of unlimited data?


 I am pretty sure you had to upgrade before June 28th or buy the phone for its full price to keep it. I don't fully know about it though. So take what I just said with a grain of salt.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

if you purchase a phone, whether from verizon, or ebay, or craigslist or where ever you get it, you will keep the unlimited data... i think it's only if you UPGRADE your phone through them at discounted pricing that you lose it.


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Crystawth said:


> if you purchase a phone, whether from verizon, or ebay, or craigslist or where ever you get it, you will keep the unlimited data... i think it's only if you UPGRADE your phone through them at discounted pricing that you lose it.


Sounds right to me. I bought a phone with no sim card on ebay and verizon said sure bring it in and we will slap a sim card in it and all is well, I still have unlimited data


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

MOAR NEXUS PEEPUL!!!!!!!! lol


----------

